# Crypkey Licensing file generator



## Niksta (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone know how to use the Crypkey License file generator to set up license restrictions on a modular basis. I have created a license file and set up 6 modules with varying network seats and license restriction days but when I interrogate crypkey in my vb app to access a specific module I get the following error: LicenseFile Error:Restriction data not found for Module 1.
If I interrogate Module 0 I can access available network seats as well as Options and levels.
Any help will be much appreciated!!


----------

